# need a good tech for repair - ideas?



## millergord (Nov 13, 2008)

I have an older Studio Master Powered 8 channel PA mixer that needs some work - Long and McQuade now says they only repair equipment that they sell - does anyone have a good recommendation as to where I might take this unit in the Toronto or Durham area - I am in Whitby

thanks

Gord


----------

